# hkdirect on Ebay



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Im after a 6 Stop Hoya ND64 77mm Filter and was browsing the web when i came across this company on Ebay. 
They have the filter in question and the price is mega low. £45 approx with free delivery while the same item is £105 from WEX.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hoya-77mm...era_Filters&hash=item4167c03a19#ht_3677wt_923

Does anyone have any experience with this seller? Ive bought from HK sellers before but only stuff like Step Up rings and EL Wire etc, nothing more than £10 really. I have heard of fake filters on the web so am a bit dubious about spending the money before finding more out.

Thanks in advance, Phil


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

when it comes to camera equipment/electrical goods/anything expensive really I don't trust anyone selling at less than half the RRP unless they are a registered reseller with the manufacturer...

if it sounds too good to be true... it normally is.
how can they afford to sell it so low? would suggest fake or stolen.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

They can afford to sell it so low because we are brainwashed into being bent over every time we buy something these days. The markups and margins are ridiculous on things like this.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> when it comes to camera equipment/electrical goods/anything expensive really I don't trust anyone selling at less than half the RRP unless they are a registered reseller with the manufacturer...
> 
> if it sounds too good to be true... it normally is.
> how can they afford to sell it so low? would suggest fake or stolen.


The feedback seems good though... and theyre a top rated seller.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Miglior said:


> They can afford to sell it so low because we are brainwashed into being bent over every time we buy something these days. The markups and margins are ridiculous on things like this.


That is so true


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Miglior said:


> They can afford to sell it so low because we are brainwashed into being bent over every time we buy something these days. The markups and margins are ridiculous on things like this.


Fair point but has anyone used them before?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

just use paypal mate you'll be fully protected if its a fake.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I wouldn't bother when you can get them through amazon.de for €64 or £51. Besides, you [might / should] be liable for duties at that price.

He who buys at RRP without checking online is a fool.

- Bret


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

bretti_kivi said:


> I wouldn't bother when you can get them through amazon.de for €64 or £51. Besides, you [might / should]* be liable for duties at that price.
> 
> He who buys at RRP without checking online is a fool.
> 
> - Bret


Remove [might / should]

* Insert [will]

Whether VAT/duty is actually charged is a lottery determined by The Post Office for HMRC.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Thakd for the feedback guys... Bret, how can I go about ordering from them? Can u just sign in with the uk info?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just sign in to ebaY as normal.

Please bear in mind that you may be charged VAT/duty at import - this would add around 25% to the price, but actually being charged is a bit of a lottery as not all packages are checked by Royal Fail/Parcel Farce at point of import. Some of these Hong Kong ebaY sellers state their goods are duty/VAT free - this is not the case and purely a scam to dupe you into buying from them.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00009R9ED/ref=pe_160721_30755261_pe_vfe_dt1

Sorry thats a polarizing filter not ND


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> Thakd for the feedback guys... Bret, how can I go about ordering from them? Can u just sign in with the uk info?


You might be able to sign in to amazon DE with a UK account, I haven't tried it. I know Ebay works internationally, not sure about amazon.

- Bret


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Signing on to Amazon.de is as simple as with the UK site, just use your UK account name/password - it'll work seemlessly, if you have UK payment options set up, these will work with Amazon.de - last time I ordered from Germany shipping only took about three days and wasn't expensive.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Bret, do you have a link?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Interesting.... for the record the product code on the ebay item doesnt match the actual product code..
http://www.ephotozine.com/article/hoya-pro1-digital-fake-filters-found-19275

Phil


----------

